# Tank mates for shellies?



## fishybuisness (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello,
I am new to the cichlid hobby and would like to set up a Tanganyikan aquarium! I would like a small colony of shell dwellers, and maybe some others! I heard that j.transcriptus and c.Leptosoma are good tank mates!
I am particularly interested in n.brevis, similis or n.multifasciatus. What would be a good mix I have a 33 gallon breeder 36x12x18!
I also have a synodontis petricoli that I could add, as well.

Thank you, for sharing your thoughts and experiences!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't add the synodontis with the shellies. I would do multifasciatus and Julidochromis...a small, peaceful species like Gombe.


----------



## fishybuisness (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks, what is a good number of multies? And can I keep any plants with them? 
Thank you!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Six multies and they will multiply. Six Julidochromis and 2 will form a pair...try to kill the other 4. Rehome the other 4 before they are harmed.

Shellies dig so no plants in the substrate. You could try java fern or anubias attached to rocks if you want the effort of a planted tank.


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

I have a 100g multi tank that housed Cyprichromis Leptosoma as well. I sold off the C.L. I do have a Synodontis multipunctatus housed with them to help with population control. I also have a 55g with a syn Angelicus and two pairs of mulites and a small juvie that was in one of the shells transferred between tanks during setup. The inclusion of the S. multipunctatus has not effected the spawning of the mulites. Yet to see with the S. Angelicus


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is not a spawning thing with the Syno/shellie combination. It is loss of natural behavior by the shellies with the Synos slithering over their shells all the time.


----------



## fishguy1978 (Aug 10, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> It is not a spawning thing with the Syno/shellie combination. It is loss of natural behavior by the shellies with the Synos slithering over their shells all the time.


I have been really enjoying how the shellies have interacted with the angelicus. I would have thought that they would spend all their time hiding in the shells. They continue their bulldozer activities and the typical territorial spats.


----------

